# I Rescued Marley but..



## MarleyJo (Mar 28, 2011)

I found my dog on craigslist a couple of months back and I just fell in love. She was supposed to be put down just because she was a pitbull. So me and my boyfriend adopted her. I love my dog to death, but I'm not sure what she is mixed with. I know for a fact that she is a pitbull, but she isn't a purebred. What do you think?


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

Boxer, maybe? She sure is pretty. So glad you have given her a second chance. Kudos!


----------



## MarleyJo (Mar 28, 2011)

Thats what I was thinking but I wasn't too sure. My boyfriend was thinking that she was a purebred, and I know for a fact she isn't because on her papers it says pit mix. Thanks


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

MarleyJo said:


> Thats what I was thinking but I wasn't too sure. My boyfriend was thinking that she was a purebred, and I know for a fact she isn't because on her papers it says pit mix. Thanks


Well, you can't necessarily go by her shelter papers--the shelter people are just guessing like we are! Unless the parent dogs are surrendered with the puppies, they don't know either. 

Oops! I read it again, and you didn't get her from a shelter. What kind of papers does she have?


----------



## MarleyJo (Mar 28, 2011)

We got her from this woman on craigslist. So I don't know if she knew what Marley was or not.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

She looks like a very sweet girl....best bet is just to sa pit mix if you don't have papers from the breeder......she could have some staffy in her or other bully type mix...I don't really see boxer....she could just be a very out of standard APBT.....

I looked though you pics and one thing I will point out is that she looks a little heavy.....I would keep an eye on her weight...you should be able to see the last 2 ribs on a APBT and easily feel the rest with out pushing.....I can post pictures if you need to get a visual.....being overweight is just as bad in dogs as it is in humans ....


----------



## MarleyJo (Mar 28, 2011)

pugmom said:


> She looks like a very sweet girl....best bet is just to sa pit mix if you don't have papers from the breeder......she could have some staffy in her or other bully type mix...I don't really see boxer....she could just be a very out of standard APBT.....
> 
> I looked though you pics and one thing I will point out is that she looks a little heavy.....I would keep an eye on her weight...you should be able to see the last 2 ribs on a APBT and easily feel the rest with out pushing.....I can post pictures if you need to get a visual.....being overweight is just as bad in dogs as it is in humans ....


I know for a fact that she is AmStaff but the papers say that she is mixed with something else hha. I'm pretty sure the pictures I take just make her look heavy, because she really isn't at all. Like you said about the ribs, I can see them perfectly fine


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

MarleyJo said:


> I know for a fact that she is AmStaff but the papers say that she is mixed with something else hha. I'm pretty sure the pictures I take just make her look heavy, because she really isn't at all. Like you said about the ribs, I can see them perfectly fine


Oh you said Pit bull in your first post?....amstaff and APBT are different breeds ...she looks nothing like an Amstaff to me.....when I said staffy I meant....Staffordshire bull Terrier 

Maybe it is just the pictures ...because I flipped though the whole album and could not see ribs or tuck in any of them....but of course it could just be lots of bad angles : )


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

AmStaffs are different than APBT's - they've been two seperate breeds for long enough that there's a distinction. Am. staffs are also very uncommon, as they're primarily owned just by AKC folks, and as APBT's/crosses are so common. She def. looks like an APBT mix, but with what, you'll never really know. loll.


----------



## meepitsmeagan (Feb 1, 2010)

I third the Boxer. Her forehead and eyes look Boxer-ish. Even though a lot of bullies look the same in that area... I still say Boxer.


----------



## a7dk (Mar 30, 2011)

She looks ABPT rather than Staffy to me, but I'm definitely no expert. She is beautiful though!


----------



## MarleyJo (Mar 28, 2011)

Figured out that she is an american pitbull terrier mixed with a lab.  Thanks though everyone!


----------

